
Twitter’s Missing Manual (2016) - luu
https://eev.ee/blog/2016/02/20/twitters-missing-manual/
======
robrtsql
> Replying to a tweet will also prefill the @handle of anyone mentioned in the
> tweet. Replying to a retweet will additionally prefill the @handle of the
> person who retweeted it. The original author’s @handle always appears first.
> In some cases, it’s polite to remove some of these; you only need the
> original author’s @handle to make a reply. (It’s not uncommon to accumulate
> multiple mentions, then end up in an extended conversation with only one
> other person, while constantly notifying several third parties. Or you may
> want to remove the @handle of a locked account that retweeted a public
> account, to protect their privacy.)

I wish they would fix this already. Twitter users are constantly embarrassing
themselves by @mentioning the retweeter in their reply.

------
jwilk
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11171643](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11171643)
(71 comments)

------
jwilk
(2016)

~~~
dang
Added. Thanks!

